# Beethoven's piano trios



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Beethoven - Piano Trios
Chandos CD set CHAN 8352/3/4/5 recorded 1987
Also available from Brilliant Classics
Both sets listed at amazon.com

In general I am not much interested in Beethoven's trios. Even the "Archduke", much recorded - notably by Big Russians - doesn't ring my chimes. The exceptions are the Opus 70 pair, of which the "Ghost" is well known, and Op.70/2, which is my favorite.

The Borodin Trio is composed of two members of the much-recorded Soviet string quartet by that name, who left that ensemble and came to the West - and the wife of the violinist. They are very accomplished, and make fine music together. Theirs is my preferred recording of these works.

Here is a link to the amazon.com listing for the Brilliant Classics release:

http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pia...=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1337870917&sr=1-2


----------

